# HDMI CABLE



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

IS ONE HDMI CABLE REALLY SO MUCH BETTER THAN ALL THE OTHERS? I MEAN IF THEY'RE ALL MEETING THE SAME STANDARDS TO ACHIVE HDTV WOULDNT THEY ALL PREFORM THE SAME? THERE'S 6FT CABLES RANGING FROM $4 TO $32, ALL BOASTING GOLD PLATED TIPS AND 1440p READY QUAILTY...... WHAT GIVES?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Please stop shouting.

The main price difference is going to be brand name markup. While some cables might be a little better then others, a quality cable is a quality cable and it doesn't take a lot of money to get a good cable.

I have a few from parts express, and they are very nice. Monoprice.com has a lot of fans around here, and I would try them. As long as the specs are right, it should do everything you need.

Stores have a huge markup on cables. I've heard from people who used to work at Best Buy that the cables have the biggest markup.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I have read that it relly doesn't matter. I have also heard that if your run is under 10ft. the cable doesn't matter. I have also heard that for runs over 10ft. it does matter, what to believe and what you hear is all up to you in my eyes. My audio shop regularly does runs of 45ft. without any issues at all.


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, thats what I think too.............it's all hype and mark-up


----------



## Groovedawg (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, ok, maybe my response was over the top and a little harsh but come on!!! Critiquing fonts is not the purpose here and is certainly not staying focused....sorry


----------



## yousomad (Dec 19, 2010)

bambino said:


> I have read that it relly doesn't matter. I have also heard that if your run is under 10ft. the cable doesn't matter. I have also heard that for runs over 10ft. it does matter, what to believe and what you hear is all up to you in my eyes. My audio shop regularly does runs of 45ft. without any issues at all.


Sums it up for me


----------

